# What would you miss most in post SHTF?



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

I was cooking steaks last night and thought about this... What would you miss most?

Food wise - I would miss Besh in New Orleans, the 72oz bone in ribeye with the crap risotto

I don't think I would miss tv or computers.... Maybe just plain simple down time?!?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I would miss most:

1) Relax time. I do not foresee much "relax time" being available if TSHTF. Go, go, go.
2) The general feeling of "being safe". I do not deal with daily threats now, but I fear thwarting threats may possibly become a daily exercise if TSHTF.

For "objects/things" - probably something *really* simple like Coke Classic or Flamin' hot Cheetos. It will probably depend on the day. There might be a day when I want some cookies and a cool glass of milk, but none to be seen anywhere for miles. "You don't know what you got 'til it's gone"


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Probably ducks and geese as they fly over. Old friends as they starve to death.

I can't really think of anything I would miss. Well until you ran out of TP that is.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Strangely enough the first thing that came to min when reading this post was , Blue Bunny Peanut Butter Panic Ice Cream , ...... Maybe I'm just hungry .


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Chocolate icecream, clean clothes everyday, regular half hour long hot showers, easy transportation, and probably a hundred other things.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

First and foremost I would miss the enhanced level of safety & security my family currently enjoys. I would miss always knowing where our next meal is coming from without uncertainty about the one after that or ten meals down the road. I would miss watching my worry free, healthy and clean kids playing on the floor and not fearing for what kind of life they will have when they grow up. I would miss not having rule of law to bring at least some order and accountability to my world, other than at the end of a gun barrel. And I would miss football. I love me some football.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I agree with LincTex. I don't think we will have much time for relaxation and I will miss being able to sit out on the porch and read a book. The other thing I will miss is an ice cold bottle of Mexican Coke which comes in glass bottles and is made with sugar.


----------



## stanb999 (Nov 14, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> First and foremost I would miss the enhanced level of safety & security my family currently enjoys. I would miss always knowing where our next meal is coming from without uncertainty about the one after that or ten meals down the road. I would miss watching my worry free, healthy and clean kids playing on the floor and not fearing for what kind of life they will have when they grow up. I would miss not having rule of law to being at least some order and accountability to my world, other than at the end of a gun barrel. And I would miss football. I love me some football.


All good! well except for the Football.


----------



## stanb999 (Nov 14, 2011)

kejmack said:


> I agree with LincTex. I don't think we will have much time for relaxation and I will miss being able to sit out on the porch and read a book. The other thing I will miss is an ice cold bottle of Mexican Coke which comes in glass bottles and is made with sugar.


Relaxation is something you will have. If you call long periods of having nothing to do relaxing.

Prior to our modern "lazy" lifestyle. People generally spent less than 20% of the waking hours doing life sustaining things. The rest of the time was spent with family and having parties....

That is why there are soo many pagan holidays that last days and days. :cheers:


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

As a sat out in the garage, I also realized I would miss taking the vette up to the dragons tail and running the 318 curves as hard as possible.... Here is link of example http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=zCrOgp_Bd8k&desktop_uri=/watch?v=zCrOgp_Bd8k We go up every year with 20-35 Vettes from Atlanta, so much fun...

Oh and good poker games, like wsop circuit cash games....


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

oreos and starbursts ohh and ginger ale


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Dr. Pepper, chocolate, and an every day cup of coffee.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I would miss just going to the grocery store and looking at all the things on the shelves. Sure, we have a mini mart kind of thing going but after a little bit it would be a limited selection. For example, not 20 different kinds of spaghetti sauce to choose from, only two and you have to wait for garlic to be ready for a third choice.

I have not had a Little Debbie snack of any kind for about two years now (Dr’s diet don’t ya know) but always find comfort in knowing they are there if I REALLY wanted to have one.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

Everything. I've got it pretty darned good right now, just as soon it'd stay this way.


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> First and foremost I would miss the enhanced level of safety & security my family currently enjoys. I would miss always knowing where our next meal is coming from without uncertainty about the one after that or ten meals down the road. I would miss watching my worry free, healthy and clean kids playing on the floor and not fearing for what kind of life they will have when they grow up. I would miss not having rule of law to bring at least some order and accountability to my world, other than at the end of a gun barrel. And I would miss football. I love me some football.


I am with you, Sentry. But I will also miss VERY much having AC. It gets super ultra mega hot down here in Texas. And humid. I'll miss that feeling of cool air rushing out when opening the front door.
Oh, and plumbing. That's gonna suck.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Ac for me too. After spending 8 weeks in a teepee and two weeks in the Amazon I love Air Conditioning. Its so sinfully wastefull, only 21st cent Westerners could be so hung up on it. I do love it so. We have it so damn good here its just got to come to an end, nothing like this can last forever.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Of course I'll miss the usual, the mental peace.

But as for physical, a very long hot shower and ice.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

A good double malt whiskey, (can't make it myself just a home brew wine)
A good beer ( dos equis, fosters, amber bach) I make a fair home brew.
A good cuban or dominican cigar.
Time with friends not in the area
family too lazy/ brainwashed/ in denial to prep.
friends here on the forum

Other wise I think I can cover the "basics" of food, water, shelter, and a few luxuries. I make a pretty good cherry as well as persimmon wine, as well as beer/ whiskey.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

oldsoldier said:


> A good double malt whiskey, (can't make it myself just a home brew wine)
> 
> A good cuban or dominican cigar.


Oh heck yes... Nothing like a Punch #2 Grand Cru or a JD Single Barrel...


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Rocky Patel 1990, diet Mt Dew, hot showers,


----------



## AnonyManx (Oct 2, 2012)

Ice. 

Also ice cream. And fresh, straight-from-the cow (then chilled almost to frozen) milk from our dairy farmer in PA.

Air conditioning. I'm a big fan of a/c. And electric fans, too. 

Functional indoor plumbing. Water heaters. Hot showers. The washing machine. 

I'm also extremely fond of our stove, refrigerators, and freezers.

Wine.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

stanb999 said:


> Relaxation is something you will have. If you call long periods of having nothing to do relaxing.
> 
> Prior to our modern "lazy" lifestyle. People generally spent less than 20% of the waking hours doing life sustaining things. The rest of the time was spent with family and having parties....


I don't know where you got the 20% statistic from. When I was Amish, we spent every minute of every day doing chores. Living without water and electricity is HARD work. In a SHTF scenario, you will have the challenges of providing for yourself AND trying to fend off threats. We aren't going to have a lot of time to sit around.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

When it comes down to it, realistically probably sleep since I'm single . A depressing prospect...coffee slushies n chocolate...long walks with the dog n long hot showers comes to mind now but will probably be trivial then...oh yah...sleeping with my fan on full blast..but since sleep will be a pastime


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

A flushing toilet and running water.the internet for about a week...


----------



## stanb999 (Nov 14, 2011)

kejmack said:


> I don't know where you got the 20% statistic from. When I was Amish, we spent every minute of every day doing chores. Living without water and electricity is HARD work. In a SHTF scenario, you will have the challenges of providing for yourself AND trying to fend off threats. We aren't going to have a lot of time to sit around.


Taxes are the big difference. The men work for money all day. The women and children care for the house. If the men didn't need money...

Early on there will be threats, But over time. Not so much. It's more moments of pure JOY and moments of terror.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

I would miss first and foremost Preparedsociety. Not anything else to do with computers. Secondly chocolate.


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

I was thnking that I would go along with the hot water, but we could set up a 50 gallon barrell in the air, let the sun warm it and presto I'm happy. 
What would I miss the most, being able to communicate with people who are long distances away.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

A large, bacon covered pizza from our favorite local pizza parlor.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

endless supply of hot water


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

emilnon said:


> I will also miss VERY much having AC. It gets super ultra mega hot down here in Texas. And humid. Oh, and plumbing. That's gonna suck.


I have a small 5,000 BTU window unit in the master bedroom (because our ductwork sucks) and it actually uses very little energy (relatively)... around 400 watts when running (not sure about start up).

SO - - I will for certain have one small, well-insulated room that I can cool down quickly and be able to sleep in! I am certain I will be able to come up with a way to get that to happen. Whole house? No, but one small room - yes.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Good bourbon and the wife's Mirena. I'll probably be a very unfriendly individual for the first couple of weeks without copenhagen....


----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

Canned peaches. I do not eat them regularly now or in the past. In the late sixties and early seventies my Uncle Sam sent me on a tour of South East Asia. I went without a lot of things but I always longed for a can of peaches in thick syrup. In my mind I could feel the overly sweetened nectar coating the roof of my mouth, coating my tounge and slidding down my throat. I dreamed of canned peaches.

The odd part to this is that i never really craved canned peaches prior to then. I ate them occasionally but never yearned for them. I still question why I craved something that I was not overly fond of to begin with. Was this my bodies need for a specific vitamin, mineral or nutrient? Was I just imagining what normalcy used to be? Was I just nuts?

To this day I can not walk down the canned goods isle of the grocery and not buy a couple of cans of peaches. I don't eat them often but I've got quite a few cans. Every year when my company puts on a food drive I will take in several cases of canned peaches so they don't expire. After I drop off the cans I start accumulating more.................EUREKA........I am nuts.

The ultimate question is finally answered.

Tugs


----------



## Redtail (Oct 17, 2008)

I will miss normalcy. I will miss being able to sleep mindlessly, dismiss minor infections or sickness, be angry about stupid things like the price of gas or a hangnail, overeat and sleep in...

I'll miss the internet. 
Honestly though, the thing I will miss the most, miles and miles ahead of anything else, will be my juvenile-onset diabetic father. 
When the SHTF, it will probably be an initial shock to find as much insulin as humanly possible and jerry-rig a way to keep it cold. But even then, the stuff doesn't keep forever. 

God, that's a scary thought.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Magus said:


> A flushing toilet and running water.


I never did mind the outhouse too terribly much. Of course, it wasn't a daily thing, either.

I LOVE a good sauna, it will substitute just fine for running water bathing.



deetheivy said:


> What would I miss the most, being able to communicate with people who are long distances away.


You need a good HF radio stashed away, with some coax and an antenna.... and some 12 volt solar panels for power. Not as good as a phone...... but far better than the telegraph!!!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Redtail said:


> When the SHTF, it will probably be an initial shock to find as much insulin as humanly possible and jerry-rig a way to keep it cold. But even then, the stuff doesn't keep forever. God, that's a scary thought.


Sounds similar to the book "One Second After" by William R. Forstchen. The main character lost a 12 year old daughter when the "secret stash" insulin ran out.


----------



## Hispoptart (Sep 19, 2012)

I would miss heat until we addressed that problem. We have no way of heating our home without power right now. I know this needs to be addressed now, but DH is just not on the same page as me right now. Other then that it would be smokes, guess I would get over that pretty quick though.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm with sentry on this one. Peace is really really nice. And sittin on my duff watching football and being able to pick up my phone and order FOOD!! Pizza, jimmy johns, chinese for the wife...... and BTW, how did you like the game Sunday Sentry?? Shoulda came to the stadium with me so we could see my beloved Broncos smash your sad raiders! Yep, I will also miss talkin smack to fellow patriots over the web too.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

tugboats said:


> Canned peaches. I do not eat them regularly now or in the past. In the late sixties and early seventies my Uncle Sam sent me on a tour of South East Asia. I went without a lot of things but I always longed for a can of peaches in thick syrup. In my mind I could feel the overly sweetened nectar coating the roof of my mouth, coating my tounge and slidding down my throat. I dreamed of canned peaches.
> 
> The odd part to this is that i never really craved canned peaches prior to then. I ate them occasionally but never yearned for them. I still question why I craved something that I was not overly fond of to begin with. Was this my bodies need for a specific vitamin, mineral or nutrient? Was I just imagining what normalcy used to be? Was I just nuts?
> 
> ...


I never liked turkey or coke soda untill they gave it to us on the plane back to the US. Now turkey is a comfort food for me. (I'll still take pepsi over coke LOL)


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

Tylenol, when it finally runs out. I've had a back/headache all day and the thought of having no relief makes me shiver. Fans blowing at night to be extra cool. And a nice long bath in a soaking tub.


----------



## AnonyManx (Oct 2, 2012)

zombieresponder said:


> I'll probably be a very unfriendly individual for the first couple of weeks without copenhagen....


Very likely. DH used Cope for about 12 years (starting in his THIRTIES!), and had a difficult time quitting. Several false starts, a lot of stealth dipping, a lot of lies. I am extremely proud of the fact that he's been totally nicotine-free for four years now (and I know he's telling the truth because I used to be able to smell it in his skin). If you want to quit, he's had great guidance and support from the folks at KillTheCan.org. If you don't want to quit, maybe you can plant your own tobacco WTSHTF...


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Hot showers, cold beer, the peace of mind to be able to think walking around the block is pretty much just as safe as driving 100 miles away. The convenience of on-demand problem resolution... well not everything obviously, but if I'm prepping water filtration and I see something I want to buy, I put in a CC number and hit the "buy now" button and automagically it shows up in a few days!

Kind of concerned about what Hooch mentioned as well. Sleep is going to be hard to come by, being alone and I'd venture to say my dog possibly has more preps than the rest of the block combined... ugh.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

> and an every day cup of coffee


Don't know about you, but this is something I am prepping for. Went without coffee this last Friday and my head hurt so bad all day from the lack of it. Not again.

As for what I would miss.....dang, a lot. Being able to jump in the vehicle and take a day trip just for fun. Cold Coke...Fox news (ok, yeah we got rid of cable, but hubby and daughter overran my decision, its back). Yes, being able to get in touch with family and friends a long ways away, this actually scares me. My family is VERY close to each other, and we can't all live in the same town due to jobs, along with close friends, so not knowing how they were in a SHTF scenario scares me, we are each others lifeblood most of the time even with distance between us.

As for the little comforts, not AC we don't need it here, it never gets hot enough to sustain that heat overnight to need it. My washer and dryer, would very much miss that. Being able to haul out and go distances for good grocery deals. Would miss my power tools. I refinish furniture as a hobby.

Safety, a sense of ease would be lost, and I would miss that.

Talking about missing Fox news, knowing what was going on in the world reminded me we need a battery operated radio!!!!! We don't have one. Ooohhhh, time to get lookin!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Hop, I'm so identifying with your post.

Not being able to get in the car and go somewhere. Admittedly, we've become quite miserly, er, frugal about our driving. But if I really wanted to take a little joy ride, it's still possible. I would really, really miss that.

And not knowing about my family, that scares me. My mom is terminally ill, and my dad is getting more senile every day - I try to sneak food into their basement when I'm over there, but their health needs are so great. What's going to happen to them? It scares me to think of them passing, and not even knowing when or how. And not being able to talk to my silbings, to know how they are...

I won't miss coffee (don't drink it now), but I will definitely have Diet Dr. Pepper/Diet Pepsi withdrawals. 

And I recently got a couple hand-crank/solar radios, just for the same reason you mentioned, Hop. To not know what's going on out there, that would be awful! (Assuming there would be anything on the radio in the first place.)


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

I would miss the coffee, but not the diet drinks. They are loaded with aspartame and linked to contracting Lupus. No thanks. Got a friend whose wife drank a lot of diet stuff and is in deep trouble with Lupus now. 

I would miss the civility of life, the ability to interract with others in what is now the normal way.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Being in touch through 24 hour cable news, Internet news, forums, I would have major withdrawals. I love my diet sodas, so that would be a problem. Coffee would be a problem (which reminds me to buy an old fashion percolator like my grand parents had so I can make coffee on the grill or camping stove).


----------



## bigpaul (Jun 16, 2012)

*What will you miss??*

NOT A DARNED THING!! :rofl:


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

The ability to travel freely and safely to visit family and friends , then a good french vanilla ice cream, coffee whenever I want, The item that would bother me the most the fact my kids will most likely not have a better life than we have had.....


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Coffee, no doubt.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

roadrash, I can see the idea that a SHTF scenario seems like it would be a terrible life for the younger set, but it might not be the worse thing so long as they handle it well. It might be the start of younger generations uprgrading their lifestyle to a better way than the downgrading we are seeing right now.

I really have had my doubts that my kids are even seeing a better life right now. My oldest and her husband barely have enough money to pay their rent on a basic apartment that does not fit them and their 2, and both are looking for jobs to make things better and cannot (his current job is paying him $11.00 an hour and he hasbeen there severay years and thats with raises!). Daughter cannot find a job...

Then there is our son, his job is paying good, but small business with no benefits. He's doing ok, but with everything going up, he's barely making it now too (ok...mama will tell you, he's living w/girlfriend, not something I agree with), he's paying bills while she goes to school and he is going to try also, she can't get any financial aid. Our youngest teen is not likely going to be able to find anything where someone will hire, she'll be 15 and wants a job, but all those are filled by adults needing them.....

I guess I feel like times are troubled enough that they are not having that better life, there is also so much turmoil going on peace seems distant.


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

Baseball. A/C. Ice cold Mug root beer. That's about it.

OH, and this:










I'll really miss driving my gas powered car for pleasure. This is also my BOV. Slightly modified, with a few more knicknacks to follow.


----------



## katen (Aug 25, 2012)

Without a doubt I'll miss the ease of take out food (with three kiddos home cooked meals are hard to do when this one has a game or that one has a recital). I have to agree with the AC remarks, heat we are fine with wood but I see myself in the basement a lot during the summer.

The thing I think I would miss the most are pictures, or the ability to take them I should say. With 3 little ones I almost wanna cry at the thought of them growing up and not being able to capture those memories.


----------



## radio477 (Feb 9, 2012)

White chocolate mocha-latte from Starbucks, basspro shop, high school football games, comedy central and CMT.


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

katen said:


> Without a doubt I'll miss the ease of take out food (with three kiddos home cooked meals are hard to do when this one has a game or that one has a recital). I have to agree with the AC remarks, heat we are fine with wood but I see myself in the basement a lot during the summer.
> 
> The thing I think I would miss the most are pictures, or the ability to take them I should say. With 3 little ones I almost wanna cry at the thought of them growing up and not being able to capture those memories.


I have thought about not having a camera. Learn to sketch! Take a class, read a book on it and practice! A mediocre sketch is better than nothing at all!


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

1. Electricity
2. Electricity
3. electricity


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

*addition

Running water, seafood, weather forecasts, Tv, itunes, emergency rooms...


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

AnonyManx said:


> Very likely. DH used Cope for about 12 years (starting in his THIRTIES!), and had a difficult time quitting. Several false starts, a lot of stealth dipping, a lot of lies. I am extremely proud of the fact that he's been totally nicotine-free for four years now (and I know he's telling the truth because I used to be able to smell it in his skin). If you want to quit, he's had great guidance and support from the folks at KillTheCan.org. If you don't want to quit, maybe you can plant your own tobacco WTSHTF...


I've quit several times and stayed away for months. Then comes some series of cluster%^&* events that stresses me out and I go back. I'd guess I've been using snuff for about 16 years now, on and off. I'm in the process of weaning myself off again, hopefully for the last time. I've had two pinches of snuff today since I got up @ 6:30.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

brightstar said:


> Tylenol, when it finally runs out. I've had a back/headache all day and the thought of having no relief makes me shiver. Fans blowing at night to be extra cool. And a nice long bath in a soaking tub.


None of the OTC painkillers have ever worked for me. I guess I have an abnormally high resistance to that sort of thing since even the prescription grade stuff often doesn't do me any good at the "usually prescribed" dosage levels.

I know that some plants(prickly ash or the willow tree, for example) are natural analgesics, and it's worth some research to find out what's native in your area.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

katen said:


> The thing I think I would miss the most are pictures, or the ability to take them I should say.


I don't think it would be too hard to keep a digital camera, rechargeable batteries and a viewing device (PC, netbook, etc) working.

Finding actual camera film is getting a lot tougher.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

AC in the summer.  :gaah:

Jimmy


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

The wife's cats. 

The wife after she learns where the meat over the fire came from. 

The children not being able come home.


----------



## sisterpine (Jul 1, 2012)

Great question, as is its opposite which I shall pose shortly. Asked adult DD what she would honestly miss the most and she thought about it and responded music- radio music- television music...so I think she means she would miss electronic entertainment? LOL

Personally I think I would miss the internet (I so much love learning and researching), that would be at the top of my list till I ran out of TP - then I would miss toilet paper the most LOL


----------



## kmills210 (Sep 9, 2011)

So many things people mentioned I would not miss because I would do even more cooking than I do now. I would have to can more food items rather than freeze them because we may not have electricity. I know how to grow our own food and raise our own animals. We are currently looking to buy a farm of our own and make it easy to transfer from the grid to off the grid if needed.


----------



## cocuya (Jul 6, 2012)

Good question! Guessing I'll miss A/C, plumbing, the option of a lazy day, shooting for fun vs. necessity, the easy life for my beloved dogs, being clean all over every day, deep & peaceful sleep (I'm the only human in my house), flying, the option to avoid my snarky neighbors, traveling for fun, instant knowledge/perspective/entertainment/communication/wide-spread community from the internet -- heck, instant gratification in general! -- and most of all, probably, a general sense of safety and ease. 

I'm also guessing that I'm not guessing very well and that the reality will come as a surprise.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

The sound of an electric guitar.
From zakk wylde to ian moore, dimebag darrel to SRV, billy gibbons to BB King. Such a diverse amount of sound from one instrument being lost.


----------



## hillobeans (May 17, 2012)

Milkshakes, french fries, coffee, The Walking Dead, the convenience of ripping open a package and tossing it in the microwave...and going to Trailblazer games....I'll be super-bummed if the S hits the fizzy before the sequel to _The Passage_ is released...I'll miss watching Phineas and Ferb with my kids...I'll definitely miss Prepared Society. It's when I'll need the most advice from you guys (and gals) that it'll be too late to ask.


----------



## cocuya (Jul 6, 2012)

invision said:


> The sound of an electric guitar.
> From zakk wylde to ian moore, dimebag darrel to SRV, billy gibbons to BB King. Such a diverse amount of sound from one instrument being lost.


Love it! I'll similarly miss acoustic guitar ... cuz I can't play it anymore (not well enough to do it justice), but it's in my long-term gear -- a fabulous old-school instrument with an old-soul sound -- cuz I know that eventually I'll come across someone who can play it so well that it was worth the trouble to haul it around.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I have to admit that, although I cannot play worth a crap, I also have several instruments ready to go if I have to BO.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

Kids going to school. I'll never get alone time without school. Lol


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

cocuya said:


> Love it! I'll similarly miss acoustic guitar ... cuz I can't play it anymore (not well enough to do it justice), but it's in my long-term gear -- a fabulous old-school instrument with an old-soul sound -- cuz I know that eventually I'll come across someone who can play it so well that it was worth the trouble to haul it around.


I use to seriously play 20 some years ago - my bands have opened for some very big names - White Zombie, Pantera, Testament, Metallica, and even harder ones than those.... Morbid Angel, Cannibal Corpse, etc.

Although I am still a huge fan of Zakk Wylde and that style of music, my heart truly love blues... I use to sit and play for hours, both styles heavy and blues, now i can only shred for 15 minutes max before I am forced to quit because of the pain in my hands...

I too have an a couple of acoustics that are packed a way ready for SHTF... Nothing like an incredible finger picker like Brian May either, but man will I miss that crunch sound of electric.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

invision said:


> The sound of an electric guitar. Such a diverse amount of sound from one instrument being lost.............but man will I miss that crunch sound of electric.


*BRICKBATS* to you!!! I can run an amp from an inverter, and so can you!

I even went one further... Ever heard of a Zvex Nano amplifier? 









It is a tube amp that runs on 12 volts! It sounds dang good, too. I sold mine on ebay when I needed some money to buy land (obvious priority there).
I do miss it. There is a newer version called iMPAMP: http://www.impamp.com/

I also built a "little smokey" amp... I bought one and copied it, then gave the original to a friend. It doesn't hold a candle to the Zvex Nano, but it is better than NOTHING.









The plans for these things are all over the internet now (this one has a tone switch):








and is from this website: http://www.beavisaudio.com/projects/NoisyCricket/

I sure do love a tube amp, though. I need to make an Off-Grid Marshall Plexi!!!

This one is worth looking into:
TinyT00b:





I found it while doing a goolge search for "12 volt tube amplifier"... It is based on this design: http://www.sophtamps.ca/mambo/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=25&Itemid=37

Lots of good stuff out there (by searching)!!!


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

LincTex said:


> BRICKBATS to you!!! I can run an amp from an inverter, and so can you!
> 
> I even went one further... Ever heard of a Zvex Nano amplifier?
> 
> ...


Yeah, I can get an inverter to run my rigs (what I have left)...

1) fender Bassman - tube
1) fender super reverb - tube 
1) Marshall head and half stack - tube

All above are pre 1970 tube gear. Only true sound is with tubes...

For effects I have an Ibenez tube screamer 808 and TS9, inline 6 Multi-Effects board, a vox v847, and a couple Dallas fuzz faces. I had a small flood that screwed up a bunch of vintage pedals - why I switched to the inline, it's decent but still, yeah know? Luckily the 808, TS9, v847 and rest was spared....

My problem is I am like Nigel from SpinalTap - I play at 11. Not good for OpSec, eh? My second problem is a combination of arthritis and carpal tunnel which literally 15 minutes of playing and I am done, even on an acoustic strumming something easy like knocking on heavens door - what 3-4 chord changes in the entire song? Tears in the eyes type pain. Let alone try some sweep picking or blues scales.

Although I have been thinking of selling my baby. Never been played - Les Paul BFG limited edition signed by Les Paul - #3 out of 53 signed during manufacturing in red - serial number 1954 F. If I do that, I will still have my old beaters (a 1970s Les Paul sunburst, and a Les Paul copy) both have original 1959 pickups I paid dearly for when I was 20-something, the tones are completely incredible, i get an SRV sound with the LP, and can match Zakk on the copy.

Part of me wants to get rid of all of it, part wants to convert the signed less Paul to silver/gold, and part wants to play it all.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

invision said:


> Part of me wants to get rid of all of it, part wants to convert the signed less Paul to silver/gold, and part wants to play it all.


Hmm.... was gonna do a huge post about all the gear/effects I have bought and sold over the years and what I have kept....but it is way off topic.

I'll narrow it down to this: I have six electrics left and two acoustics left. 
It was *VERY* hard to "thin the herd" and I think I need to get rid of three more electrics.  
I hate it that I like playing the last six almost equally as much (for different reasons).

I am also down to 5 amps and have to make the decision to which two I will keep and which three will go.  
One for sure I will keep is a point-to-point modified Valve Jr. Head that I will keep forever.

I also have a whole lot of Celestions that I need to sell.... and some vintage 60's Jensens, too


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

I would miss the awesome friends from around the world and the community I've gotten to be a part of for the last 10 years or so.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

valannb22 said:


> I would miss the awesome friends from around the world and the community I've gotten to be a part of for the last 10 years or so.


Technology has sure closed the gap. It would be tough going back to letter-writing only.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

No doubt. Crazy to think I could have missed out on getting to know such cool people


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Electricity.
Gasoline.
Hot showers and working indoor toilets.
Cold milk and pop.
Driving places.
Going on the internet.
Going out for breakfast.
Going to church.
Seeing a world that looks normal without anybody starving.
Being able to go outside safely.
Going to McDonalds for burgers, fries, coffee, and chocolate chip cookies.
Watching NFL football and NCIS on TV.
Crowds of normal, healthy people.
Seeing children coming home from school.


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

*What will I miss?*

A lot, frankly:

The Internetvract:
- It takes me to the places that alone I'd never find.

Tammy Bruce

Rush Limbaugh

Sean Hannity

Ann Coulter
- I could look at that babe all day long.

Electricity
- Do I *REALLY* need to explain this one?

Science/Technologyvract::surrender::dunno:

Fast Food

Computers 

Soda :eyebulge:

Pizza

Yeah, and I'm REALLY not looking forward to working on a farm as a serf for the rest of my life.:factor10:
Which is why I'm not going to be upset at all if S *DOESN'T* HTF!


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I need to ask a stupid question. Who is Tammy Bruce???

I see her name on a few posts. Never heard of her??

I see by Goggle that she is on the radio. What makes her good?


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Prescription medications. 

I"ll get past my BP meds, Diabetic meds and might even be beter off without my cholesterol meds. But I am non-functional without pain meds I take a regular regimen Vicodin and morphine. When I run out I"m so screwed. Wonb't be nobody sneaking up on me as I will not sleep rest or relax. I"ll probably keel over from exaustion as I will be totally on edge with the constant pain. 

Beyond that gonna miss TP, everything else I can make or get enough of to be pretty well satisfied. I think. I"ll probably be suprised and miss somthing I never even thought about.

Eventuyally when it runs out I"ll miss coffee and tea. Tobacco (I smoke) 
I have it in stocks but being non essentials tyey get a great deal less of the budget.


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

Tweto said:


> I need to ask a stupid question. Who is Tammy Bruce???
> 
> I see her name on a few posts. Never heard of her??
> 
> I see by Goggle that she is on the radio. What makes her good?


For those who don't know, Tammy Bruce is a pro-choice Lesbian Feminist who used to have a (fiscally and politically) conservative radio talk show. She moved to the Internet a few years back, because she got tired of her corporate sponsors, to say nothing of her producer, freaking out every she said/did something even REMOTELY controversial (like playing "shaft" on the air once). Her show is now 100% listener supported.

Her rants about Feminism, frankly, annoy the crap out of me. On social issues, I think she's at best as inconsistent as North Dakota weather, and at worst, just plain full of it, but on fiscal, military, and political issue, I think she's pretty much spot on.

Her web address, if you want to go there, is www.tammybruce.com


----------



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

Strip clubs.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

The open road to take long road trips on my motorcycle and explore the country on.


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

LongRider said:


> The open road to take long road trips on my motorcycle and explore the country on.


:wave:Agree:wave: Agree :wave:Agree :wave:
thats why I plan on taking two with me to BOL just hoping I can get em to run on homemade hooch.......:scratch :congrat:


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

fondini said:


> Strip clubs.


I imagine there will be plenty of "adult entertainment" available post SHTF. Lots of women aren't prepping and won't have much else to fall back on.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

valannb22 said:


> I imagine there will be plenty of "adult entertainment" available post SHTF. Lots of women aren't prepping and won't have much else to fall back on.


Others take note this was posted by a woman; the ladies aren't fooled.
The sad truth is.... the truth is often sad. 

I will do what I need to do to keep my wife and daughters safe, but others may not have such a bright future. Reminds me of stories I have heard from guys that were in the Navy, that some guys (nobody I knew) weren't sending the paycheck home to the wife and kids and she had to go out and support herself and kids "by other means".

When word got back to the sailors that "deadbeat" wasn't taking care of his family back home, "deadbeat" would be taken care of appropriately..... by the other sailors in a form of "keelhauling".


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

valannb22 said:


> I imagine there will be plenty of "adult entertainment" available post SHTF. Lots of women aren't prepping and won't have much else to fall back on.


I agree. And anyone who would force a person to make a sexual "payment" for food is pathetic. Not a man. Either help someone or not. How demeaning to have to sell yourself to survive. like starving to death isn't punishment enough...
Of course women demean themselves now just for money. IMO, they are not ladies. And the men who pay for their "services" are not gentlemen.

Sorry for the tangent. Must put stripclubs on the "what will i miss LEAST" thread. LOL


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

emilnon said:


> I agree. And anyone who would force a person to make a sexual "payment" for food is pathetic. Not a man. Either help someone or not. How demeaning to have to sell yourself to survive. like starving to death isn't punishment enough...
> Of course women demean themselves now just for money. IMO, they are not ladies. And the men who pay for their "services" are not gentlemen.
> 
> Sorry for the tangent. Must put stripclubs on the "what will i miss LEAST" thread. LOL


As I posted on the "what will i miss LEAST" thread


LongRider said:


> I thought it was a miss least list not what we'd miss most. Nothing wrong with lovely young nubile ladies dancing naked. Not everyone has a smoking hot wife to pole dance for them. So clubs give them an opportunity to enjoy some of Gods greatest work. In my mind nothing God has created is more breath taking and awe inspiring as beautiful ladies.


Now the issue of men not taking care of their families is a whole different issue, especially when it forces women to do things that they would not normally do. Not responding to that as we are pretty much on the same page there.

That said America for all of its alleged freedoms is one of the most sexually repressive nations on earth. The fact is many ladies and they ARE LADIES who are are entitled to be treated accordingly. Have no inhibition about how very beautiful they are and enjoy dancing as much as any prima donna ballerina. Why one is art and the other is trash is beyond me.

As someone who has ridden a motorcycle since the 70's this reminds me very much of the attitudes I have dealt with a good portion of my life. Back in my wilder days even spent some time wearing a patch. I bothered no one infringed upon no ones rights or liberties. I just rode. For decades I encountered contempt and disdain from the very same fat slob yuppie scum bags having a mid life crisis who are now buying a bike and some boutique "biker" leathers. I have even seen some of these jerk offs drive over their new yuppie leathers with the SUV to give them that worn "biker look" RUB's playing biker on sunny weekends who want to try to call me Bro, now. Without the slightest clue of what that means and would never stop to help a stranded biker on the road. With no real love for the road or ability to ride. I have to admit to no small sense of glee when those morons slam their $50,000 dollar toy into the guard rail trying to keep up on the 35mph coroner doing 90mph.

:ranton:
Back in the day I have taken more than a few dancers to breakfast. Dated a few as well. Yes there is a percentage of crack whores and skanks (lots of crack whores and skank ministers, judges and yuppies too.) but a large percentage are decent young ladies making a living HONESTLY supporting themselves and children or paying their way through college I know for a fact at least one doctor who worked her way through school dancing. They are hurting NO ONE infringing upon no ones rights or property. If you do not appreciate beautiful ladies fine do not go to the club stupid retard simple.

Today I have a stunningly beautiful wife who loves to dance for me, though she has never danced professionally. I defy any pompousness pious pretentious phoney make a single disparaging remark to her face about it. It will be a mistake they will regret for the rest of their lives. She has no objection if I go to a club with the boys she knows who I picked and knows I just go on rare occasions to hang out with my bros. And guess what? I am a man I like looking at beautiful women. God made me that way. The Creator intended us to appreciate all the beauty he created for us to enjoy.

The fact remains this is supposed to be a free country what people do that does no harm, infringes upon no ones rights, and property is their business and folks need to shut their judgmental insulting pie holes. Mind their own business maybe clean up their own back yard. Fact is the only people who I have met who who really are offended by strip clubs are jealous resentful women who could never get a job in a club and fugly fat slobs tiny weenie men who could never get a date with a stripper or model. Not to say that those who are heavy or less than super model attractive (most of us aren't) are bad people. But the jealous phoney pompous pretentious pious putrid judgements and condemnations do.
:rantoff:

Sorry about the rant it just hit a nerve. IMO judgmental religious fanatics, no different than Muslim fanatics who would cover all women from head to toe as if Gods most beautiful creation was vile and evil have as much to do with the degradation, oppression of this nation, and destruction of our Constitution as the entitlement parasites.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

What would I miss most? Peace. As in knowing that at THIS point in time it is highly unlikely that I would have to fight/kill to feed/protect myself and or my loved ones. I accept that POST SHTF, it will likely be required to take anothers life. 
I would miss the relative security of todays world. ( and I emphasise "relative"!!!)


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

LongRider said:


> As I posted on the "what will i miss LEAST" thread
> 
> Now the issue of men not taking care of their families is a whole different issue, especially when it forces women to do things that they would not normally do. Not responding to that as we are pretty much on the same page there.
> 
> ...


Wow. All I did was express MY opinion as per the freedom in this country that you mentioned. You sure said a mouthful hinting I am averything from a yuppy-type to a religious fanatic to a man who can't get dates to a fat woman plagued with jealousy. I must say, you are wrong on every count, about everything you said about me. But I would never presume to tell YOU to "shut your judgemental insulting pie hole" and I certainly wouldn't call YOU a retard. Not when all you are doing is expressing YOUR opinion, just as I did.

PS. There are exceptions to every rule, and I made a blanket statement. Which I am allowed to do in this FREE country.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

emilnon said:


> I agree.


Oh brother. Women trading sex for protection and men offering protection for sex is pretty much the foundational basis of male-female relationships. Why do you think that women are the ones who are usually the pursued? If a man walks into a bar and yells out "I want sex" he likely won't get any women rushing forward but if a woman yells out the same thing, she'll have a man to sleep with that night.



> And anyone who would force a person to make a sexual "payment" for food is pathetic. Not a man.


Any woman who wouldn't consider sleeping with a man who hasn't had a shower in 6 months is pathetic. Not a woman. She doesn't know about his many fine qualities. blah blah blah.

Men want to have sex with women. Women are not as free about giving out sex as men seem to be. Women extract "commitment" and "love" from men in exchange for sex. Let me reformulate your position thusly "Any woman who wants a man to love her before she has sex with him is pathetic. Either have sex with him or not."

What you're objecting to, in broad strokes, is the linkage of sex with other considerations. In your particular formulation you object to sex being linked with the offering of food but I don't for a moment imagine that you object just as strongly to a woman demanding that a man love her before she has sex with him and yet in both cases there is linkage of sex to factors having nothing to do with sex. Women make men jump through many hoops before they agree to have sex with them and this scenario of food for sex is simply a reversal of roles.



> How demeaning to have to sell yourself to survive.


I've heard plenty of artists and leftists say the same thing. The world doesn't owe you anything.

The food that you are asking the man to give up, to give up in a world of scarcity, will have real world and immediate costs to the man. Food doesn't magically appear from the sky. The man will have to work in order to harvest the food or he will have to scrounge to salvage the food. He will have to endure some degree of hardship in order to give it away for free with nothing in return. If he wants sex from the woman she has a choice to trade sex in exchange for the time, effort, and quite possibly the risk that the man invested in order to get the food that she wants or she could invest the same energy as the man invested and harvest the food for herself. By offering sex in exchange for food she saves herself the trouble of having to invest the energy in growing and harvesting the food or hunting or scrounging for it.



> like starving to death isn't punishment enough...


I'm surrounded by liberals at work and listening to them yammer on with their idiocies is a pretty strong punishment. Does the fact that they're inflicting their mortal crime upon me entitle me impose my will upon them? My suffering at having to listen to them is a cross I have to bear and it imposes no obligation on them to check themselves into a cult reprogramming center to rid themselves of their liberalism.



> Of course women demean themselves now just for money. IMO, they are not ladies. And the men who pay for their "services" are not gentlemen.


The woman who doesn't evaluate a potential mate on the basis of his resources and talents is pretty rare. Homeless bums living under a bridge are not stellar dating material for most women, so women are engaged in the trade of their love, affection and sex in exchange for whatever commodities or attributes they value highly.


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

Bobbb said:


> Oh brother. Women trading sex for protection and men offering protection for sex is pretty much the foundational basis of male-female relationships. Why do you think that women are the ones who are usually the pursued? If a man walks into a bar and yells out "I want sex" he likely won't get any women rushing forward but if a woman yells out the same thing, she'll have a man to sleep with that night.
> 
> Any woman who wouldn't consider sleeping with a man who hasn't had a shower in 6 months is pathetic. Not a woman. She doesn't know about his many fine qualities. blah blah blah.
> 
> ...


Go ahead and " reformulate my position" however you want. Dissect it. Rearrange it. Stretch it till you think you understand it. Sounds like maybe YOU are the liberal here. Not me.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

emilnon said:


> Go ahead and " reformulate my position" however you want. Dissect it. Rearrange it. Stretch it till you think you understand it. Sounds like maybe YOU are the liberal here. Not me.


I just find it funny that you object to only a particular type of trading for sex and not (I assume) other types of trading for sex. It's like the story of a woman who agrees to sleep with a man for a million dollars but then objects when he drops the price to $10. What is the difference between sleeping with a man on the condition that he loves you versus sleeping with a man on the condition that he gives you food? In both cases the sex act is contingent on some other exchange.


----------



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

Loosen up people! I said strip clubs to get a chuckle, life will be all to serious to soon. While we must be diligent in every thing we do, don't lose your sense of humor.

It will every bit important to take time to laugh as it will be to guard your food.

If not, why even bother?


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

Bobbb said:


> I just find it funny that you object to only a particular type of trading for sex and not (I assume) other types of trading for sex. It's like the story of a woman who agrees to sleep with a man for a million dollars but then objects when he drops the price to $10. What is the difference between sleeping with a man on the condition that he loves you versus sleeping with a man on the condition that he gives you food? In both cases the sex act is contingent on some other exchange.


I don't quite know what to say to someone who equates food with love. In my world love between a man and woman is reciprocated within the confounds of a relationship. What you seem to be saying is that if a man "gives" a woman love, she in turn gives him sex. I must say, my husband and I give EACH OTHER love and sex.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

emilnon said:


> I don't quite know what to say to someone who equates food with love. In my world love between a man and woman is reciprocated within the confounds of a relationship. What you seem to be saying is that if a man "gives" a woman love, she in turn gives him sex. I must say, my husband and I give EACH OTHER love and sex.


Two points:

1.) For many women, sex is contingent upon love. Plenty of horny single men will be content with a one-night stand or hiring an escort. A horny single woman doesn't see such a clear path to address her own sexual needs. Most women wouldn't even consider paying a man to have sex with her and even with a one-night stand, many women can't divorce emotion from sex. Now certainly this doesn't apply to all men and all women but the generalities are strong enough that they apply to most people.

2.) Check around in your life and see if you can find stories of infidelity or search out the research literature. If you look a a sufficiently large number of such events you see a clear pattern of where maximum hurt arises - for women it is the emotional bond that the husband forms with another woman that tends to (no guarantee though) hurt more than the sexual betrayal while for men it is the sexual bond that the wife forms with another man that tends to hurt (again no guarantee) more than any emotional intimacy that the wife shared with the man.

So your summation of the dynamic is pretty close to what is really transpiring at a base level and the fact that you share both love and sex with your spouse is beside the point, the point is that you quite likely attach a condition to sex but object to someone else attaching another form of condition upon sex. You wrote " Either help someone or not" well, why not have sex or not instead of waiting for love to develop before you have sex?


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

Bobbb said:


> Two points:
> 
> 1.) For many women, sex is contingent upon love. Plenty of horny single men will be content with a one-night stand or hiring an escort. A horny single woman doesn't see such a clear path to address her own sexual needs. Most women wouldn't even consider paying a man to have sex with her and even with a one-night stand, many women can't divorce emotion from sex. Now certainly this doesn't apply to all men and all women but the generalities are strong enough that they apply to most people.
> 
> ...


Let's just agree to disagree, why don't we? It is clear we have very different morals. To each their own!


----------



## Dustysmom (Oct 11, 2012)

Well, after the discussion just above my wants are a little mild. 

Just took a poll in the living room, in the "What would I miss most" poll:
1 - air conditioning
1 - ice cubes
1 - ice cream

Sounds like we need to address our "cooling" a little more, but living in the deep south you always tend to need to address your cooling a little more.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

I would miss recorded music. Stevie Ray Vaughn, Jerry Lee Lewis, Confederate Railroad, David Alan Coe, The Tractors, Emmy Lou Harris, New Grass Revival, Jimi Hendrix....


----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

Tonight a buddy stopped by and we had a beer and a cheap cigar out on the patio. For a short time the worlds troubles went away. We solved all of the Worlds problems in 45 minutes. The solution was along the lines of an old country song.......Faster horses, more money, stronger whiskey and weaker ladies.........or something equally inane.

It will be the completely idle times we share with the people we like that I think I will miss the most. If I were a good, dedicated person I should have been working the soil for next years garden or washing the front windows or something else more productive. But, because I am not under any survival pressures, I could afford the lost evening.

Idle time will be only a memory post SHTF.

Tugs


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

emilnon said:


> Wow. All I did was express MY opinion as per the freedom in this country that you mentioned sip .......... There are exceptions to every rule, and I made a blanket statement. Which I am allowed to do in this FREE country.


Sure you are and when those opinions are including rude judgmental insults attacking friends and family you an expect a like response. In some places calling insulting ladies cost teeth unfortunately the internet is not one of them. Maybe that is why some feel so comfortable insulting women on these forums.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

machinist said:


> I would miss recorded music. Stevie Ray Vaughn, Jerry Lee Lewis, Confederate Railroad, David Alan Coe, The Tractors, Emmy Lou Harris, New Grass Revival, Jimi Hendrix....


Why would you miss that? Prep for it and there is no reason why you can not listen to the music or watch the movies you enjoy. Now new music, movies and books will be something I am sure many is us will miss.



tugboats said:


> It will be the completely idle times we share with the people we like that I think I will miss the most. ......... snip Idle time will be only a memory post SHTF.
> 
> Tugs


We are getting pretty close to being self sustaining and are actually finding the opposite to be true. We seem to enjoy a much more relaxed and leisurely pace of life than before. When we have livestock (fowl and goats) they normally take and hour or so. The garden a couples hours every few days. Chores are pretty routine. Now visiting with bros that are not close by will become much rarer or a lost luxury. Requiring developing relationships with closer neighbors that you may not have otherwise. Long rides with Bros that live a ways away will likely be a thing of the past. Which is one of the reasons I will miss the open road


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

LongRider said:


> Sure you are and when those opinions are including rude judgmental insults attacking friends and family you an expect a like response. In some places calling insulting ladies cost teeth unfortunately the internet is not one of them. Maybe that is why some feel so comfortable insulting women on these forums.


Um... I was insulting strippers and prostitutes, not women in general. I was also insulting men who patron those women. I stand by my beliefs and feelings. Always had them, for my own personal reasons. 
It's not like I was calling them bad names and being crude. I simply gave my opinion. 
I can tell I've struck a nerve and you took what I said personally. Offending was not my intent, just sharing my thoughts on an open forum.
My natural inclination is to apologize (I am a lady), but against my better judgement I will tell you- if you can't stand the heat, get out of the kitchen.
Oh, and if you would knock out a woman's teeth for something she said, you are NO gentleman!


----------



## Redtail (Oct 17, 2008)

I think people are taking things too seriously. 
It's kinda hard to tack-down universal morality because there will always be people very neatly divided almost in half on certain issues. It's my belief that humor is the best way to diffuse tension, but seeing how I'm short on that after a long shift at work, imagine I'm telling a fart joke right now and ptetend to be amused. DO IT.

I was going to say I will miss alcohol, but given the practical nature thereof and the simplicity in its manufacture, I'm actually gonna try making beer and spirits in the spring to see how easily it can be done on basic (scavenged) materials.


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

Being that I will probably be working very much harder than I do now (chopping wood, hunting, fishing, tending garden, etc.) I would probably miss deodorant the most and I am sure my wife would too!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

LongRider said:


> We are getting pretty close to being self sustaining and are actually finding the opposite to be true. We seem to enjoy a much more relaxed and leisurely pace of life than before.


I think that this is true once that lifestyle is established; however, getting to that point in time is often a long and hard road.

I think that is why there are those of us that lament the future lack of time and/or rest & relaxation. I have a hard enough time trying to find all the time I need to get everything done now, but I do submit that if I were to ever not have a full time job, the likelihood of "available time" balancing itself out with "required time" is plausible.



LongRider said:


> Requiring developing relationships with closer neighbors that you may not have otherwise...


...is a skill we all should begin practicing now. It is an art that was once very commonplace when the majority of the U.S. population was rural, and began to become a lost art when the population shift moved from rural to urban.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

zracer7 said:


> Being that I will probably be working very much harder than I do now (chopping wood, hunting, fishing, tending garden, etc.) I would probably miss deodorant the most and I am sure my wife would too!


:lolsmash: Indeed! :lolsmash:

My hubby and sons have NO idea just how well stocked I am on that item... _for them._


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

emilnon said:


> Um... I was insulting strippers and prostitutes, not women in general. I was also insulting men who patron those women.


Exactly you deliberately with malice and forethought intentionally insult my Sisters, Brothers, Wife, Daughter and myself. Than snivel play poor pathetic victim because your insults are not met with approval. That I find judgmental pompous pretentious pious self absorbed phoney arbitrators of others way of life contemptible and disgusting. Like the Muslim filth that mutilate women because they do not adhere to fanatical definitions of morality like yours



emilnon said:


> It's not like I was calling them bad names and being crude. I simply gave my opinion.
> I can tell I've struck a nerve and you took what I said personally. Offending was not my intent,


Perfect example of the weak cowardly sneak speak of reprehensible prissy pious pompous frauds. Intentionally making rude insulting and demeaning comments about people you know nothing about. Yet claim you are not being crude or calling "bad" names. The hall mark of a phoney. To claim that there was no intent to offend after admitting to deliberately insulting my Sisters, Brothers, Wife, Daughter makes you out a liar. Of course I take those offensive remarks directed at my family personally. As was your stated intent. The sole purpose of an insult is to offend.



emilnon said:


> (I am a lady),


Really by whose definition? Not by any I could find

Dictionary.com


Dictionary.com said:


> la·dy [ley-dee] plural la·dies, adjective
> noun
> 1. a woman who is *refined, polite, and well-spoken*: _She may be poor and have little education, but she's a real lady._


Free Dictionary


Free Dictionary said:


> la·dy (ld)
> n. pl. la·dies
> 1. A *well-mannered* and *considerate* woman with *high standards of proper behavior*.


Merriam-Webster Dictionary


> Definition of LADY
> la·dy noun, often attributive \ˈlā-dē\
> a woman of *refinement* and *gentle manners*


I read that a lady is a woman of refinement, polite, well-spoken well-mannered considerate of others with high standards of proper behavior. Show me where it says that a lady is snide, rude, judgmental, pretentious deliberately insulting and demeaning of others?



emilnon said:


> Oh, and if you would knock out a woman's teeth for something she said, you are NO gentleman!


And here we have a bold faced lie. Which makes you a what? Starts with L but it sure isn't lady.
A) Not once in any of your posts or profile do you indicate you are a female, than play the gender card.
B) To imply that I ever said that I would strike a female for any reason is a bold faced lie I never said that, never will.
C) My wife daughter and sisters are more than capable of dropping any sleazy foul mouthed judgmental skank stupid enough to insult them face to face. Which as I said is why scum bags hide behind computer screens and spew insults that they would never say in person.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Is that really necessary? She doesn't like strippers, so what? A lot of women don't like strippers and don't like their husbands/boyfriends going there. I don't care either way. I've been in strip clubs, my husband used to be a bouncer in one and if anyone thinks a good number of those women are NOT doing "extras" for money they are crazy. Not saying that all do, because they don't. I'd be willing to bet the ones that are outnumber the girls that are just dancing and working their way through school by a big margin. A good number of them are also drug addicts.


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

valannb22 said:


> Is that really necessary? She doesn't like strippers, so what? A lot of women don't like strippers and don't like their husbands/boyfriends going there. I don't care either way. I've been in strip clubs, my husband used to be a bouncer in one and if anyone thinks a good number of those women are NOT doing "extras" for money they are crazy. Not saying that all do, because they don't. I'd be willing to bet the ones that are outnumber the girls that are just dancing and working their way through school by a big margin. A good number of them are also drug addicts.


Thank you.


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

LongRider said:


> Exactly you deliberately with malice and forethought intentionally insult my Sisters, Brothers, Wife, Daughter and myself. Than snivel play poor pathetic victim because your insults are not met with approval. That I find judgmental pompous pretentious pious self absorbed phoney arbitrators of others way of life contemptible and disgusting. Like the Muslim filth that mutilate women because they do not adhere to fanatical definitions of morality like yours
> 
> Perfect example of the weak cowardly sneak speak of reprehensible prissy pious pompous frauds. Intentionally making rude insulting and demeaning comments about people you know nothing about. Yet claim you are not being crude or calling "bad" names. The hall mark of a phoney. To claim that there was no intent to offend after admitting to deliberately insulting my Sisters, Brothers, Wife, Daughter makes you out a liar. Of course I take those offensive remarks directed at my family personally. As was your stated intent. The sole purpose of an insult is to offend.
> 
> ...


I believe you need to lay off. Your anger is obvious. I think we all get it. Enough already.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

emilnon said:


> Enough already.


I value everyone's opinions whether I agree with them or not, with a few exceptions (some well-known Muslim beliefs fall in that category).

I also believe that tempers can flare easily at times, often due to misunderstanding the true intent of the poster making their opinions known.... because the reader can never hear the poster's "tone of voice" or facial expressions, and those are forms of communication that are also as important as the written (typed) word.

I believe the venting has done some good, and some harm... but it would be best to get back on topic.


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

I think election season is making us all a lil' nuts with short fuses.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

valannb22 said:


> Is that really necessary? She doesn't like strippers, so what?


Great absolutely nothing wrong with that. I applaud her choice. But that does not justify being rude and insulting. Attack me or mine is sure to get a response.

Sorry for disrupting the thread my response was directed at only one person. I've put them on the ignore list, as I have no need to waste my time with those kind of people.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

This whole sequence has made me think about how people would deal with each other post-SHTF, whether they agree on a topic or not. 

This thread is "What would you miss most in post SHTF?" and I think what a lot of people would really miss is "folks gettin' along" with each other (for the most part). Tension will be a lot higher with a lot of folks, and I can't help but think that one of the things missed the most will be the relative peace between a lot of people.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

I don't mean to fan the flames here, but I fail to see how disliking strippers is offensive to anyone or their loved ones, unless they are a stripper. If that is the case, you've put that info out there yourself. 

I agree that I will not miss strip clubs; I have been to a few with friends when I was much younger, but I never really saw the point. If you want to see a woman get naked, go to whichever bar in town is known to be a "hook up bar", find a skank, buy her a few beers and shots and take her home. Cheaper than a stripper. Now, this has never been my cup of tea, but I'm just saying that it makes more sense. Spending money at at strip club is like gambling; you throw money away with an exceedingly small chance of getting lucky and you go home broke and frustrated. 

I have to stand with ValannB and Emilnon on this one.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't have a problem with someone going to a strip club; That is your choice. Whether a strip club is a place where morals exist I refuse to discuss here, but one point I want to make is this: 
NOT very often does someone get stabbed or shot outside of a library, bookstore, craft store, etc.... but folks get stabbed and shot/killed outside bars and strips clubs around here(regional) all the damn time.

Aside from mentioning or singling out any specific location or business,
I will *not* miss: "places where violent people tend to congregate".

I also avoid them at all costs due to the nature of various illegal activities that can stem from those locations. I don't need even the apparent association.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

I missed this interesting conversation about strip clubs....however, I know I will not miss seeing them, and the kind of people they draw in. I think it is sad women will work there and sad they feel they have no other choice. However, there is one right next to my 19 year old sons work, and over half of those women do drugs outside the building in between their shows. There have been drug raids at this one alone, I am sure it is not the only one.

As for this issue of taking marital sex down to its "base" and making it seem as though it is an issue of simply trading sex for food....well yeah!!! My husband loves my cooking and he better put out for it once and a while!!!!


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

LincTex said:


> This whole sequence has made me think about how people would deal with each other post-SHTF, whether they agree on a topic or not.
> 
> This thread is "What would you miss most in post SHTF?" and I think what a lot of people would really miss is "folks gettin' along" with each other (for the most part). Tension will be a lot higher with a lot of folks, and I can't help but think that one of the things missed the most will be the relative peace between a lot of people.


I totally agree. While, even now, people lose control and let their anger take over- it will only get worse in a SHTF scenario. Scary how mean and cruel people will get in desperate times.
I will miss the relative civility we have now.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

HoppeEL4 said:


> Well yeah!!! My husband loves my cooking and he better put out for it once in a while!!!!


LOL! 



emilnon said:


> Scary how mean and cruel people will get in desperate times.


Scary how mean and cruel people will get when you drive slower than *they* want you to! The DFW Metroplex is insane with the way people drive! And the ONLY thing you are taking from them is a little bit (a tiny amount) of time or distance, and nothing more!

Imagine how they will act in a GENUINE time of need.


----------



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

Wow!one dumb stab at humor and look where it lead! 

Food for thought, would it be a different conversation had I said chip-n-dales instead of strip clubs?


----------



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

HoppeEL4 said:


> I missed this interesting conversation about strip clubs....however, I know I will not miss seeing them, and the kind of people they draw in. I think it is sad women will work there and sad they feel they have no other choice. However, there is one right next to my 19 year old sons work, and over half of those women do drugs outside the building in between their shows. There have been drug raids at this one alone, I am sure it is not the only one.
> 
> As for this issue of taking marital sex down to its "base" and making it seem as though it is an issue of simply trading sex for food....well yeah!!! My husband loves my cooking and he better put out for it once and a while!!!!


Lol! Happy to see a sense of humor on this thread.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thunder from Down Under and I'll take it!


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

fondini said:


> Lol! Happy to see a sense of humor on this thread.


I think humor is another thing we'll ALL miss!


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

emilnon said:


> I think humor is another thing we'll ALL miss!


I plan on being equal to or more of a smartass than I am today post-SHTF. Humor will help us deal with what will certainly be trying times.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

fondini, the family I am from, we learned to laugh at life, you just have to. Life can throw you some big curves and you just have to find the funny moments in order to keep yourself sane and realize you can make it. Even in stressful times I believe we will learn to find the humor in stuff, and still have a good laugh.

My favorite comedians are the ones who can make fun of real life stuff you never see as funny till someone points out how ridiculous it is.


----------



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

Couldn't agree more!


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Humor, yeah!

I already miss George Carlin. Like when he pointed out the sign at the convenience store said, "OPEN 24 hours a day, 7 days a week, 365 days a year". And they had a LOCK on the door.

*WHY? *


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Resurrecting an old thread, because I was going to start a new one just like it!

I think I'll miss a good cup of Colombian coffee and the leisure that goes with a sense of security the most. Like Sentry said several years ago, I'll also miss football.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

I'd miss seafood the most. Lobster, shrimp, and all the good stuff that goes with that


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I'll miss going to Golden Corral on Saturday mornings. Yesterday I got blueberry pancakes, bacon, eggs, chicken, watermelon, chocolate pudding, and coffee.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

There will be no time for chit-chat like this............


----------



## TUSTX (Jan 24, 2015)

I will miss the convinces of going to the local Walmart when ya run low on stuff loading up on Sunday's and going to church then having a good Sunday meal then of corse eating out Taco Bell dominos kfc ex then dr pepper ac an fancy dressed up lady's and of corse super bowl and ufc but these r all things we can do without post SHTF but we will survive


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

What would you miss most in post SHTF?


A good night's sleep.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

I'd miss logging onto here and chatting with you guys and gals. I've learned so much.
Also, hot showers. But with the right gear, that isn't too big of a challenge to overcome.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I'll tell you what I won't miss...

my in-laws. They'd be some of the first to die off/be killed by the rest of the stupid.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Grimm said:


> I'll tell you what I won't miss...
> 
> my in-laws. They'd be some of the first to die off/be killed by the rest of the stupid.


I would be so lucky. They all live too close and will be knocking at our door 5 seconds later. Except for the mother-in-law, sweet lady, she's always welcomed.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> I would be so lucky. They all live too close and will be knocking at our door 5 seconds later. Except for the mother-in-law, sweet lady, she's always welcomed.


Mine don't know where we live. And I like it that way.


----------



## TUSTX (Jan 24, 2015)

Yall are lucky the in-laws are easy try having the un desirables in your prepping group IE the wives of a few members ya I'll find a way to let them fall in a hole maybe or who knows when SHTF I don't think I'll be the only one who wants them gone I may have help


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

TUSTX said:


> Yall are lucky the in-laws are easy try having the un desirables in your prepping group IE the wives of a few members ya I'll find a way to let them fall in a hole maybe or who knows when SHTF I don't think I'll be the only one who wants them gone I may have help


You can try the fair day's wage for a fair day's work policy.


----------



## TUSTX (Jan 24, 2015)

True but they have stated they won't work or shoot a gun I put up with them cause their husbands skills but ain't much I can do about making them do anything


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

TUSTX said:


> True but they have stated they won't work or shoot a gun I put up with them cause their husbands skills but ain't much I can do about making them do anything


I guess your group will have to vote how to deal with the deadbeats when the time comes.


----------

